# NAch neuen Richtlinien PE in einem Metallgehäuse mit nur 24V Zuleitungen notwendig?



## maxi (15 April 2011)

Hallo,

ist es nach den neuen Richlinien nun notwendig ein metallgehäuse, welches nur mit 24V Angefahren wird zu erden?
Weiss jemand eine Norm hierfür.

Müssten falls ja, dann auch alle Metallstecker (DMX usw.) geerdet werden etc.?


Grüße und Danke


----------



## Tommi (15 April 2011)

Hallo Maxi,

ich nehme an, Du redest von Maschinen, also EN 60204-1 (VDE0113).

Die habe ich gerade mal überflogen.

Es steht nicht speziell drin, daß Gehäuse, in denen nur 24V ist, geerdet werden müssen.
Was dort steht, findest Du in der angehängten Datei.

... also alles erden, (auch Gehäuse mit 24V) ...

Ausnahmen nur bei Schutzklasse II oder Schutztrennung.

Andererseits ist die PELV (24V mit geerdetem Minus) eine Maßnahme gegen indirekte Berührung. 

Alles eindeutig zweideutig.

Ich würde aber alle Gehäuse und Stecker erden, erstens aus EMV-Gründen und zweitens wegen der Verhinderung von Spannungsverschleppungen, wenn der Pluspol metallische Anlagenteile incl. Metallgehäuse berührt.
Deswegen muss ja auch der Minuspol geerdet sein.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Blockmove (15 April 2011)

Du musst nicht erden, wenn du Schutztrennung / Schutzkleinspannung oder Schutzisolierung machst. All diese Massnahmen sind der Regel aufwendiger und teurer als Erden.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## maxi (21 April 2011)

HAllo,

ich habe mich nun mal durchgewäzt.
Für unter 50 Volt gilt:

VDE 100 Teil 410 schriebt keine Erdung vor.
VDE 113 schreibt insoweit eine Erdung vor, das die 0 Potentiale Sekundärseitig des Spannungswandlers geerdet werden müssen.

VDE 100 glaub Teil 224 wars, schriebt vor das wenn in einem Kabel oder einem Gehäuse ein PE miteführt wird, muss dieser auch funktionstüchtig sein. Sprich angeschlossen / Durchgeschleift sein.

Ansonsten würde ja auch jeder Inni mit metallgewinde, jede Steckverbindung mit MEtallgehäuse etc. etc. geerdet werden müssen.


----------



## Safety (21 April 2011)

Hallo, 
  DIN EN ISO 13849-2 Anhang D
  Grundlegende Sicherheitsprinzipien :
  Richtige Schutzleiterverbindung
  Isolationsüberwachung


----------



## Blockmove (21 April 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> Ansonsten würde ja auch jeder Inni mit metallgewinde, jede Steckverbindung mit MEtallgehäuse etc. etc. geerdet werden müssen.



Ein Ini ist schutzisoliert und muss deshalb nicht geerdet werden. Ist also ein schlechtes Beispiel.

Die Aussage "Für unter 50 Volt gilt" kann so pauschal auch nicht ganz stehen bleiben, denn hier musst du nochmal unterscheiten nach:


Sicherheitskleinspannung (SELV)
Schutzkleinspannung (PELV)
Funktionskleinspannung (FELV)
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## HBL (22 April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen

Eine Antwort zu dieser Frage findet man in der Norm EN 60204-1;2006.

Im Abschnitt 6.4 Schutz durch PELV; Absatz 6.4.1 Allgemeine Anforderungen, Anmerkung b) - steht:

Eine Seite des Stromkreises oder ein Punkt der Energiequelle dieses Stromkreises *muss* an das Schutzleitersystem angeschlosssen werden.

Unter Abschnitt 9.4.3.1 Erdschlüsse, Methode a) - 2) ist zu lesen:

Steuerstromkreise, die von einem Steuertransformator gespeist werden, der *nicht* mit dem Schutzleitersystem verbunden ist, ...... , sind jedoch mit einem Gerät versehen, das im Erdschlussfall den Stromkreis automatisch unterbricht.

Das heisst nichts anderes, als in solch einem Falle eine Isolationsüberwachung notwendig wird. Unter Umständen recht teuer.

Ebenso ist am Anfang im gleichen Abschnitt (9.4.3.1 Erdschlüsse) folgendes zu lesen:

Erdschlüsse in irgendeinem Steuerstromkreis dürfen nicht zu einem unbeabsichtigten Anlauf oder potenziell gefahrbringenden Bewegung führen oder das Stillsetzen der Maschine zu verhindern.

Um nun in jedem Falle, bei einem geerdeten Steuerstromkreis, einen möglichen Erdschluss zu detektieren und die vorgeschaltete Überstromschutzeinrichtung zum Auslösen zu  bringen, muss ein metallenes Gehäuse geerdet werden. Die Norm unterscheidet in diesem Falle nicht, ob eine Klein- oder andere Spannung verwendet wird.

Ich denke, mit diesen Auszügen aus der Eingangs erwähnten Norm, ist die Frage zur Erdung eines metallenen Gehäuses beantwortet.

Mit Gruss und schöne Ostertage

Hans


----------



## maxi (27 April 2011)

HBL schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Eine Antwort zu dieser Frage findet man in der Norm EN 60204-1;2006.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

dies würde ja bedeutend as ich jeden Metallenen Stecker, Jede Verschraubungsmutter, jeden Inni mit Metallgehäuse etc. erden muss und alle Murrkabel etc. wegen fehlenden PE wegschmeissen muss.
Also nach 113 wär das so.
Allerdings steht hier auch nicht expliziet PE und es wäre doch einfach eine Erdung des Sekundären 0V ausreichend.

Diese wiederpricht sich aber ganz mit der 100 Teil 410.

Allerdings steht in der 113 auch nicht expliziet PE und es wäre doch einfach eine Erdung des Sekundären 0V ausreichend um vielleicht dieser gerecht zu werden. Wie bei siemens oder Murr Netzteilen ja schon standart.

Meine Meinung zählt da wenig, aber die 113 bedarf in diesen Punkt dringend einer Überarbeitung 


Vermutlich werde ich so entscheiden das bei allen 24 Leitungen der PE raus fliegen wird. Lieber habe ich keinen PE in einer Leitung als dann 24V Leitungen mit PE wo er vermutlich nicht aufgelegt oder irgendwo unterbrochen ist. Oder gar noch jemand anfängt die kleinen Stecker mit Metallgehäuse usw. zu erden. 
Bei 300 24V Sensoren dann im Schaltschrank 300 extra PE klemmen anzubringen ist auch zu häftig.


----------



## Tommi (27 April 2011)

Hallo Maxi,



> dies würde ja bedeutend as ich jeden Metallenen Stecker, Jede Verschraubungsmutter, jeden Inni mit Metallgehäuse etc. erden muss und alle Murrkabel etc. wegen fehlenden PE wegschmeissen muss.


 
also ich würde nicht tonnenweise PE-Leiter in der Anlage verbauen. Messtechnisch muss eine Verbindung des Schutzleitersystems vorhanden sein. Nach den Regeln und Werten der 0113 (60204).
An Maschinenteile, an denen Niederspannungsverbraucher sitzen, würde ich einen zusätzlichen grüngelben Leiter anschließen, aber nicht an Teile, an denen nichts elektrisches sitzt, da muss nur der Meßwert passen (Beipiel Schutzgitter). 
Wenn durch Abschrauben von Maschinenteilen der PE-Kontakt verloren geht, muß man auch eine Brücke legen (ähnlich Wasseruhr zuhause), wenn dadurch eine Gefährdung besteht.

Also, Verlegen von grüngelben Leitungen nach Augenmaß einer Elektrofachkraft...:s12:   

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## maxider1 (28 April 2011)

Hallo Maxi,

wenn das Gerät einen PE Anschluß hat ist dieser anzuschliessen = Herstellerangaben.

gruss
Max


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (28 April 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> Meine Meinung zählt da wenig,



Maxi, was ist mit dir los??? 
Das sind ja ganz neue erkenntnisse! 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## maxi (29 April 2011)

Seit die alten, wie Riedler etc. nicht mehr in der VDE sind, die man zum Teil persönlich kannte, ist die VDE ziemlich fürn Popo geworden.


----------

